# burning installed game onto a CD



## sazx (Mar 13, 2015)

I torrented a game that needs to be burnt onto a disc, will i be able to split the data so that it fits onto a number of discs, or do i need to buy a RW disc ? 

-- if so, where can i buy a disc that's at least 8.8 GB ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

We cannot assist with your torrent games. They are illegal and run a very large risk of infecting your machine.

Please read the forum rules at the top of the page before posting again.

Thread closed.


----------

